# small flying loft (video)



## s0naharn (Jan 28, 2012)

This may give some inspiration to other folks who don't have much room in an urban setting. The right side was a $25 Craigslist find and could be used on its own, as I did formerly.

http://youtu.be/d4_fI5yFA-8

Previously the lofts were separated and configured:
http://youtu.be/f4VJYV7umGw

and

http://youtu.be/YciNvVw2YGI


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice little house for your pidges.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats a different idea for a pigeon's home.


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

I love the idea, it looks great!


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

How cute! Very clever


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I would never think of that.That is very clever.


----------



## derek (Nov 24, 2009)

very nice.... lolol love it


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice little set up

how is the expanded wire working for 

is it easy to clean

i was thinking of replacing the floors in my loft to expanded wire

would you recommend it?


----------

